# The 2010 Hitachi M12VE 3 1/4HP Router………… Video Tool Review



## Gord Graff (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Are you in the market for a new 3 1/4HP router?
If so, you might want to check out the video tool review I've done on the 2010 Hitachi M12VE. 

Redesigned for 2010, this router goes back to its roots and improves on what made the original M12V a workhorse in many professional and hobbyists workshops.

There is only one in Canada and I’ve got it. So if you’re looking for the particulars on the new Hitachi M12VE for 2010……………….follow this link.
http://gordgraff.blip.tv/


All the best
Gord


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

So they're trying to give up their crazy alien designs and go back a step?! I have a M12V2 I've used about 30 minutes I'm gonna put on craigslist soon.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

I have one of the original M12V's in a router table. Works great!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Gord. The M12VE no longer looks like a cross between the "Bounty Hunter" and "Predator"! :laughing: (I really wish Hitachi would put more separation in the model numbers of their small and large routers...M12VC, M12V2 or M12VE are just too close for clarity)

Does this mean there could be some deals coming on the M12V2?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Having lived in Japan in the late 60s, later when I started buying woodworking tools in general and Hitachi tools in particular, the original "soft metal green" color made me feel right back at home. Many east Asian cultures have used bright colors for centuries back, but the soft Hitachi green was very popular when I was there, even though it was not "bright".

I want my "old Hitachi" colors back. And the old Hitachi quality would be welcome also. If you know the history of this company they have produced some of the most impressive machinery and innovations ever, in virtually every field of human endeavor from killing machines to cutting-edge life-saving medical equipment. 

Too bad Hitachi doesn't ask me to choose the colors for their various enterprises and products. :icon_cool:


----------



## Mncwooden (Nov 25, 2010)

Gord Graff said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are you in the market for a new 3 1/4HP router?
> If so, you might want to check out the video tool review I've done on the 2010 Hitachi M12VE.
> ...


I bought this router recently and have found that my 1/2" bits don't fit in it! What gives? Am I doing something wrong?

Mike


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

it probably came with 1/4" adapter that you have to remove.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Router*

I too have the M12V mounted to my router table.
Works great.
Not a fan of the Alien/Preditor version.


----------

